# Frage zu Telekom?



## mafu (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe ein Problem, und zwar habe ich eine tk anlage t-concept X311 angeschlossen mit einer DoorLine T01/ T02.

Nun habe ich diesbezüglich zwei Fragen.
1.) Das Klingeln über das Telefon Funktioniert ohne Probleme, aber das öffnen nicht.
2.) Kann ich auch z.b. eine andere TK Anlage anschließen, wie z.b. von KabelBW?

gruß MAFU


----------

